# تعريف كامل عن شركة الرفاعي العالمية للتجارة والمقاولات .



## مندوبة الخير (8 يونيو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



وبه نستعين


اضع لكم تعريف موجز عن شركة والدي الغالي العزيز

الشيخ إبراهيم بن زارع الرفاعي

صاحب شركة الرفاعي العلمية .





الموضوع: تعريف عن شركة إبراهيم الرفاعى العالمية

تأسست شركة إبراهيم زارع الرفاعي العالمية للتجارة وأنظمة المباني والتطوير العقاري والاستثمار الصناعي المحدودة في 1/9/1399 هـ . وتتلخص الأغراض التي تأسست من أجلها الشركة في إنشاء مصنع للمباني السريعة ( الجاهزة ) بجميع أنواعها وأحجامها داخل المملكة العربية السعودية ، بناء المجمعات والوحدات السكنية ، استيراد وتصدير كافة مواد ولوازم وتركيبات البناء . كذلك تتضمن أغراض الشركة بيع وشراء العقارات والاراضى وتطويرها ، بيع وتسويق وزراعه الأسماك ـ تموينات وتوريدات غذائية – فواكه – خضار – اسماك – لحوم ، بيع قطع غيار السيارات بجميع أنواعها خراطة المعدات الثقيلة ومكائن السيارات . قامت الشركة بتنفيذ ثلاث مشروعات للإسكان التنموي لمؤسسة الملك عبدا لله بن عبدا لعزيز لوا لدية للإسكان التنموي ، في كل من قريتي الطرف والجرن بمحافظة الإحساء بالمنطقة الشرقية وقرية الديحمة بمحافظة صامطة بمنطقة جازان ، المشتملة جميعها على (905) وحدات سكنية بالإضافة إلى ما يتبعها من مرافق خدمية ( مساجد ، ومراكز صحية ، ومراكز تدريب ، ومراكز اجتماعية ) تم تنفيذها تسليم المفتاح ، كما قامت الشركة بتنفيذ 200 وحدة سكنية وملاحقاتها من خدمات وبنية تحتية لحرس الحدود بشعبة نصاب بحفر الباطن .
وتقوم حاليا بتنفيذ مشروع مجمع سكن العاملين بمحطة مياه وكهرباء الشقيق بعدد (120) وحدة سكنية مع المرافق العامة ، عقد تسليم المفتاح فى مدة (12) شهر.
وأخيرا وقعت الشركة عقدا مع جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة لتنفيذ مشروع الجامعة الجديدة شمال جدة على طريق عسفان والتى سيتم انشاؤها على مساحة خمسة ملايين متر مربع، ويتضمن العقد مع الجامعة إنشاء 12 مبنى فى المرحلة الأولى تسلم الى الجامعة فى غرة شهر رمضان المبارك 1431هـ.
هذا وتقوم الشركة بممارسة أنشطة أخرى منها بيع قطع غيار السيارات بجميع أنواعها ، وكذلك خراطة المعادن والمعدات الثقيلة من خلال فروع الشركة في المنطقة الشمالية الغربية بداية من فرع املج وفرع الوجه وفرع ضباء وفرع البدع وفرع حقل وفرع تبوك وكل هذه الفروع مكونة من محل لبيع قطع الغيار ومخرطة.
ولدى الشركة مشروع أسماك أملج لإستزراع وصيد الأسماك بمحافظة أملج في منطقة تبوك ،ويعد هذا المشروع الوحيد من نوعه فى المملكة العربية السعودية وهو عبارة عن مجموعة مفارخ وأحواض وأقفاص عائمة ومسيجات داخل البحر الأحمر.
وتقوم الشركة بتموين الخطوط الجوية بالخضار والفواكه والأسماك كما أنشأت الشركة سلسلة مطاعم الجامبو لبيع الأسماك المطهيه والطازجة وحازت هذه المطاعم شهرة وسمعة مميزة ولدى الشركة كوادر فنية وعمال وموظفين قائمين على خدمة كل هذه الأنشطة .

تأسيس الشركة
أن من أهم عوامل النجاح لتأسيس أي الشركة هو قام مؤسسها بإخضاع فكرة الشركة للتخطيط العلمي المسبق ، وعمل دراسة ميدانية لحجم الطلب على المنتج أو الخدمات التي ستقوم الشركة المراد تأسيسها بدور فعال في إيجادها في المجتمع المحيط ، ومعرفة مدى أمكانية استيعاب الطلب لتحديد حجم المعروض منه وأوقاته ومتى سينتهي الطلب لينتهي العرض من هذا المنطلق قام الشيخ /إبراهيم زارع الرفاعى بتأسيس الشركة عام 1399 هـ تحت سجل تجارى رقم /4701000067 ، وتأسست الشركة وقامت بخدمة القطاع العام ( الحكومي ) والخاص ( الأفراد ) في ربوع عديدة من أنحاء المملكة ، حيث قامت بخدمة حرس حدود المنطقة الشمالية الغربية في قطاع ينبع - املج – الوجه-مقنا-البدع-حقل – تبوك وذلك بتوريد جميع قطع غيار السيارات لكافة القطاعات إلى جانب خراطة المكائن والمعدات الثقيلة في ورش ومخارط وفروع المؤسسة المقامة في المنطقة الشمالية الغربية

فكرةالشركة:
تعتبر شركة إبراهيم زارع الرفاعى رائدة في توريد وبيع واستيراد وتسويق قطع غيار السيارات – رائدة في مجالات البناء التقليدي والبناء السريع – رائدة في تربية واستزراع وتسويق الأسماك – رائدة في تسويق المنتجات الغذائية بكافة أنواعها ، وتعمل على التحالف مع شركات متخصصة محلية وعالمية في مجال التغذية والتطوير العقاري والبناء مما يمكنها من تطوير خدماتها وتقديمها للسوق السعودي بأفضل سعر وأعلى جودة .

أهداف الشركة
• خدمة المواطن السعودي وتمكينه من تملك مسكن عالي الجودة وباقل تكلفة.
• خدمة سوق العمل السعودي وتلبية الاحتياجات السوقية لسوق العمل السعودي في مجال تشييد المجمعات العمرانية السريعة والأكثر فاعلية والأعلى جودة.
• تنويع أنشطة الشركة بحيث تخدم العديد من القطاعات الخدمية بما يتواكب مع الطفرة التنموية وتنوع العمل واختلاف المتطلبات مع اختلاف الأوضاع فى السوق المحلى والأحوال الاقتصادية العالمية.
• استقطاب أفضل الكوادر البشرية لإدارة أعمال الشركة والمحافظة عليهم .
• استقطاب مزيد من أنظمة البناء المتطورة والحديثة والتي لم تدخل سوق العقار السعودي مما يساهم في نمو وازدهار سوق المجتمعات العمرانية التي تهدف المملكة العربية السعودية إلى إنشائها في اقرب فرصة.
• زيادة الثروة السمكية بتنفيذ مشروع اسماك املج لتربية وصيد الأسماك داخل مسيجات عائمة في البحر الأحمر ( خور الشبعان ) مما ساهم في دعم أنتاج الثروة السمكية في المملكة العربية السعودية توفير وسعرا وتنوعا .
الإدارة:
حرصت الشركة على اختيار فريق عمل متميز يساعد على منح إدارتها عمقا وشمولية أوسع في تنفيذ خططها وأهدافها ، حيث تم بناء الهيكل التنظيمي بالطريقة التي تتناسب مع مجالات الشركة ( تجارة – مقاولات – إنتاج ) ، إذ تم مراعاة واستقطاب كفاءات إدارية تتمتع بمهارات عالية في مجال البيع والتسويق والتشييد والإنتاج ومن أهم هذه الإدارات الإدارة المالية وإدارة التجارة والتسويق وإدارة التنفيذ والمتابعة والإدارة الهندسية والفنية للمشاريع .

• الشيخ / إبراهيم زارع الرفاعى – المدير العام
يرأس الشيخ إبراهيم زارع الرفاعى الشركة منذ تأسيسها وحتى الآن ولديه من الخبرة العملية ماساهم في بناء هذا الصرح ، حيث أنه مهندس إنشائى ويدير جميع فروع الشركة وهى كالتالي :
- فرع جدة ( المركز الرئيسي ) للشركة والإدارة العامة بها
- فرع جدة للتجارة العامة والمواد الغذائية
- مجموعه مطاعم واسماك املج بجدة
- فرع املج لبيع قطع غيار السيارات وخراطة المعادن
- فرع الوجه لبيع قطع غيار السيارات وخراطة المعادن
- فرع ضياء لبيع قطع غيار السيارات وخراطة المعادن
- فرع البدع لبيع قطع غيار السيارات وخراطة المعادن
- فرع حقل لبيع قطع غيار السيارات وخراطة المعادن
- فرع تبوك لبيع قطع غيار السيارات وخراطة المعادن
- فرع تبوك لبيع الغازات الصناعية ( أكسجين – استلين – نتروجين )
- فرع املج لاستزراع الأحياء المائية
- فرع املج لصيد الأسماك وتربيتها
- فرع حفر الباطن للمقاولات والمباني
- فرع جيزان للمقاولات والمباني
- فرع الطرف للمقاولات والمباني
- فرع الجرن للمقاولات والمباني
- فرع الرياض للنقليات والورش

الأعمال التي تم انجازها:
• مشروع الإسكان التنموي لمؤسسة الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الخيرية في الديحمة (372 ) وحدة سكنية بالإضافة إلى الملحقات ( مدارس ومراكز صحية ومساجد ومراكز تدريب )
• مشروع الإسكان التنموي لمؤسسة الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الخيرية في الطرف (384 ) وحدة سكنية بالإضافة إلى الملحقات ( مدارس ومراكز صحية ومساجد ومراكز تدريب )
• مشروع الإسكان التنموي لمؤسسة الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الخيرية في الجرن (149 ) وحدة سكنية بالإضافة إلى الملحقات ( مدارس ومراكز صحية ومساجد ومراكز تدريب )
• مشروع مهاجع منسوبي حرس الحدود بشعبة نصاب مكون من عدد 80 وحدة سكنية دوبلكس بالإضافة إلى 10 عمارات بالإضافة إلى الموقع العام والبنية التحتية والملحقات (أسواق ومدارس ومسجد ) .
• مشروع الهناجر البحرية بالمنطقة الشمالية الغربية ( تبوك – املج – مقناء – حقل )
• تصنيع وتنفيذ العديد من المراين والأعمال البحرية المختلفة
• مشروع الخط المائي لقرية مقناء
• مجمع إسكان العاملين بمحطة الشقيق للمياه والكهرباء بعدد (120) وحدة سكنية تسليم المفتاح.




المنتجات والخدمات المعروضة:
قامت شركة إبراهيم زارع الرفاعى بتصميم المنتجات والخدمات التي تعرضها بما يتناسب مع قطاعات العملاء المستهدفة مثل :
*فروع بيع وتسويق قطع غيار السيارات * مخارط خراطة المعادن والمعدات الثقيلة
* فروع المقاولات لبناء الفلل والمجمعات * تصميم وإعداد نماذج البناء السريع
* تطبيق أحدث أنظمة العمل المعماري * استزراع وتربية الأسماك
* مطاعم اسماك لطهي وبيع الأسماك الطازجة * توريدات غذائية

المدن الرئيسية التي تم تغطيتها
* جدة * الرياض * جيزان * حفر الباطن
* تبوك * املج * حقل * الوجة

الميزة التنافسية:
• الشركة هي الشركة الأولى المتخصصة في خراطة المعادن والمعدات الثقيلة في المنطقة الشمالية الغربية
• الشركة هي الشركة الأولى التي استثمرت في تربية واستزراع الأسماك في المياه المالحة وعبر مسيجات في أعماق البحر الأحمر.
• التركيز على نوعية الخدمة المقدمة للعملاء
• الابتكار في المنتجات والخدمات
• تقديم نماذج للمجمعات والفلل السكنية بأسعار اقتصادية وخدمات مضافة تتجاوز المعايير المتاحة حاليا
• تقديم عروض التطوير العقاري والتنفيذ والتسويق للمخططات .
• كافة القائمين على إدارة الشركة بخبرات علمية وتنفيذية وتمويلية تزيد عن عشرات السنين.
ويمكنك التواصل معنا عبر منتدانااملج ستى 
او 
على هذا الجوال 0598199081 او الإيميل [email protected]
​


----------

